# 2007 28Rsds



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

Selling my 2007 28RSDS.

Our family lives are too busy to use the camper enough to justify the storage fee. The last couple of years, we have been lucky to get 2 camping trips in. We still have a few years to go with this schedule. I REALLY don't want to part with it, but it's time. Once our kids are out of the house, we plan on purchasing another one (only smaller).

The camper has made a trip from Southern Maryland to Ohio and back as well as Niagra Falls and back. All other trips are within 3 hours from home.

Just got unit dewinterized, and everything works great (except for a couple of outdoor lights that I am in process of fixing now).

I have not made any major mods to the camper.

*I have easy access covers on the LP tank cover to be able to turn tanks on/off without taking whole cover off.
*Black Tank Jet cleaner installed before first use back in 2007
*tinted windows
*power conditioner hardwired inside camper

Contact me if you would like to see pictures of anything, or have any questions.

Asking $13,000

On another note, I also have a 2006 Ford F-250 Super Cab that I will no longer need when the camper sells. It has about 78k miles. I am asking $14,000 for the truck. I would take $25,000 for the truck/camper as a unit if anyone is interested.


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

SOLD!!!!


----------

